# Subwoofers Sound like aircompressor



## saevox (Feb 5, 2011)

Do not know what happened here. I have 2 subwoofers both BIC 1020, that are hooked up to LFE with a splitter and both on 15' subwoofer cables (temporay solution while I build subs). This morning the entire system was off and i was up stairs getting ready when I heard a low rumble like my air compressor was filling but in side the house and much louder. I go down stairs and my entire system is off but both the subs are rumbling full force and bottoming out. I turned them both off manually and then checked all cables. everything is in order. The subs were set to auto on, turn on when receive a signal. I turned them back on and silence, tried different sources and everything is back to normal. I left the subs off as i am afraid they wil do this again when no one is home. Any ideas as to what the issue may be here?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

check for a loose connection to one or both of the subs. Sounds like you lost a ground connection causing a 60Hz hum. Dennis


----------



## saevox (Feb 5, 2011)

Both of the subs are on 2 prong plugs, I checked all the connections after it happened and it is normal now, did not notice anything loose. maybe it was just a sensative chep connection and just needed a little snugging up, as these are by no means performance or highend subs. I will try loosening the connections and see if I can replicate this after work today.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

My 8yr old HSU sub just started that a few days ago. Same conditions, everything else will be off and the sub (on AUTO) will strart to make that noise. I cycle it off/on and it's fine. It might do it once in a day, it maight do it 4 times in a day.
Also, there were a few times while listening to the system, that the sub made a 'rattling' noise (distortion of the signal) for a few minutes and then went back to normal.

I have 2 subs connected and only the HSU sub was doing it.

I wonder if the amp is starting to go.

The noise is much more aggressive than a 60hz hum.


----------



## saevox (Feb 5, 2011)

mine was much lower than 60hz, it was full volume and I could hear the subs bottoming. both were doing it. I have yet to replicate it. The subs I bought in December, so they are quite new and not used much.


----------

